# Embryo donation



## Honeylove (Mar 9, 2016)

Hello,  my husband and I recently went through ivf and very very lucky to get pregnant first time.  We have four frozen embryos being stored at our clinic. I would really love if they could be used for someone else's treatment.  Has anyone else done this? I am not even sure that our clinic offeres embryo donation for treatment, but for some reason I feel much  happier someone having them.


----------



## KateLW (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi Honeylove

We are looking to use donated embryos in the UK as opposed to going abroad.  There have been some posts on fertility friends recently about people wanting to donate their embryos but I have contacted numerous clinics here and they always say there are none available. I don't think you can arrange this yourself but would love for you give me some feedback on what your clinic says about you donating them.  Do they have a long waiting list or how often they get people who are willing to donate?

Thank-you
Kate


----------



## Honeylove (Mar 9, 2016)

My clinic are really quite vague about it, whenever I ask they just say we need to go for councelling and go through it then😡😡 so I don't have much clue how it works. I will let you know when we have been and done it. Sorry I couldn't give you more information......
Shame really. I'd love for someone to have them ❤😌


----------

